# Butterfly Jig Question



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

This may be a stupid question but........All of the butterfly jigs I have seen have the assist hooks and the line tied to the same loop(eye). What is the loop(eye) at the other end of the jig used for?


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Usually the assist hook is tied to a solid ring and the solid ring is connect by split ring. split ring connected to jig and assist hook. you can tie your leader to the solid ring or to help prolong your braid line from twisting use a swivel connected to split rings.


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

It is for an alternate spot for a hook for those who do not prefer assist hooks.


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

doughboy361 said:


> Usually the assist hook is tied to a solid ring and the solid ring is connect by split ring. split ring connected to jig and assist hook. you can tie your leader to the solid ring or to help prolong your braid line from twisting use a swivel connected to split rings.


disregard this msg. lol read your post wrong. You can attach a treble hook with split ring to the bottom of the jig. I know some people prefer this way when jigging for tuna. With this method you have a chance of shutting the tuna mouth when hooked up and causing the tuna not to get oxygen by its mouth being close.


----------

